# Towing a gooseneck with a short bed truck



## Skipsfirstspike

I have a chev silverado 1500 4 x 2 with a crew cab (4 full size doors) and a short bed, 5 ft 8 in. I have only ever towed my 'tag along' trailer with it.
Recently I picked up a 2 horse gooseneck for a very good price, had it dropped off at my barn. I am getting very different opinions (from trailer shops) whether or not I can actually pull the trailer.
It has nothing to do with the size or power of my truck, but whether a truck with such a short bed can pull a gooseneck without issues.
There is an extension for the trailer 'foot' or coupler that I can get, but this is an older model trailer, and the coupler is permanent, non adjustable. In other words, it does not have a 'sleeve'. So in order for me to get the extension, I would have to get the trailer to a weld shop to modify the coupler tube.
I would like to find out before I spend the money getting a hitch installed in my truck! lol
The problem is that these 'extreme short bed' trucks are fairly new, you didn't see them around 10 yrs ago.
One trailer place suggested I place the hitch in the proper place in the truck bed (over the axle), then back into the trailer at a 90 degree then a 45 degree angle to see if I have enough clearance. In other words, 'pretend' to hook up, and set up into the extreme angles.
The area I am at is not big horse country, so I am asking for opinions from other parts of the US and Canada.
Have you ever seen a shrt bed truck pulling a gooseneck?
Thanks!


----------



## Joe4d

back the truck under the hitch to where the ball would be and see, you either have clearance or you dont.

Read this article, has pics of a truck like yours,, looks like you will need a custom hitch, that wont just bolt in,
Horse Trailer Hitches & Breaks


----------



## kevinshorses

I see trucks like that pulling trailers all the time. As long as you remember to watch the corner of your cab when you turn you should have no problems. Even with the short bed you will still be able to turn much sharper than with a bumper pull.


----------



## farmpony84

I think your biggest issue is going to be in turning. You have to be really careful with your turn radius. In a long bed you can jack-knife a gooseneck w/ no issues but with a short bed you've got to be really careful because you can hit the cab of the truck w/ the trailer. I think that will be your biggest issue.


----------



## Darrin

That trailer has a wide nose and not a narrow one. That means you could definatly jack knife the trailer into your cab. What that one shop adviced is something well worth trying. What they neglected to add is that truck to trailer angle is also important. It can clear on flat ground but when on uneven ground, if close they can still hit each other just something to consider when measuring how close they come to each other.

If it looks like it will hit then you have two choices. Sell the trailer or modify it with an offset.

Just an FYI, my uncle is in the RV business and laughs at people who want to tow a gooseneck in a short bed truck. He'll do it because that's what they are paying him to do but if his advice is asked he'll tell them to not do it.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I have owned lots of short bed trucks, in fact that is all we have owned. My last truck was a Chevy Silverado crew cab short bed like you pictured above.
I have towed a gooseneck with every single short bed truck with no problems. From big bulky stock trailers to round front goosnecks to pointed goosenecks and have never had a jacknife, dent or anything in the cab. You just have to use common sense when turning.
My last gooseneck was a three horse slant, I pulled it loaded or unloaded with no issues. Anyone who says you can't pull a goosneck with a short bed is not being truthful.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Here is a photo of my trailer and the bed of my truck.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Thank you for all of your insights!
It was definitely the RV guys who were horrified at the idea. The horse trailer people are the ones who say it can be done. Go figure, lol. We are perhaps unconventional.
WyomingGrandma, it looks like your trailer weight is behind the axle. Are you using a coupler extension, or is that the actual ball placement?


----------



## smrobs

Like Kevin, FP, and Wyoming said, trucks like that pull trailers like that all the time. The only thing to watch for is when you're turning to not turn too short and jack-knife the nose of the trailer into the cab. Though in all honesty, if you're pulling a loaded trailer, turning that tight is a bad idea anyway with a double axle trailer. Turning too short with it loaded can sometimes bend an axle, depending on the footing.


----------



## mls

Skipsfirstspike said:


> It was definitely the RV guys who were horrified at the idea. The horse trailer people are the ones who say it can be done. Go figure, lol. We are perhaps unconventional.


Not unconventional - we simply put more miles on our trailers than the folks who own RV's.

As has been said, you just need to watch turning -especially backing at an angle. I will admit to popping out my back window due to backing out of a hilly, angled spot at a show. Foolish. Let someone else hurry me. Never again!


----------



## footloose

I wouldn't take a chance on mashing the truck cab. B&W (gooseneck hitch mfg.) makes an extension for the hitch on your trailer. A friend bought one for his race car trailer. I think it was pretty easy to install.

B&W Extend-A-Goose 10 Inch Gooseneck Coupler - TowShop


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

I may look into an extension. Unfortunately, the trailer is an older model, and the coupler is one solid piece, not a sleeve. So I will need some custom weld work done. This is getting expensive! lol


----------



## Darrin

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I may look into an extension. Unfortunately, the trailer is an older model, and the coupler is one solid piece, not a sleeve. So I will need some custom weld work done. This is getting expensive! lol


Expensive? Doesn't that describe darn near everything to do with horses?


----------



## wyominggrandma

The ball is directly over the rear axle. The truck is turned a bit in the photo and makes it look behind the axle, it isn't. All three of our short bed trucks have a goosneck plate directly over the rear axle.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

A short bed i think will work better than a long bed. Because of the length of the back to the axle on a long bed may be to long for a trailer. And the shorter box means a shorter chassis which means... in theory its better on the frame, since your not bending it out.


----------



## Dunoir

I have a 2500 Dodge crew cab with a short bed, but it's not as short as yours. I pull a 2H GN that has the V nose, same as the set up shown in a previous post. I've been pulling the trailer with this truck for the past 4 years and I do have to watch when backing, parking etc. Last Dec, I turned too sharp and Bam! the nose hit the truck and broke out the back window. $400+ to replace it. 

The trailer you got is a square nose and will NOT work with a short bed truck unless you get the extender and even then you will need to be careful. So think about your options and decide if you want to modify it or get a v nose trailer.


----------



## Mingiz

I tow a 3h w 8ft LQ with a short bed. I did add a hitch extension.It moved the trailer back about 9inches but yet keeps the weight over the ball. I can jack knife the trailer into places with out worry. It's called a SB1 Also easier to unhook and hook up.
"Popup Gooseneck nine inch trailer extension for shortbed trucks, Horse Trailers, gooseneck hitch, Race Car Trailers, shortbed hitch, short bed truck hitch,Gooseneck conversion,gooseneck extension, gooseneck adaptor,5th wheel conversion,Popup Hitch,


----------



## paintedpastures

Firstly there is 2 sizes of short box trucks. We have 2 pickups.One is like yours the other is our 3/4 ton.Or 3/4 ton is the one we use for towing our GN.It has a bigger SB than our 1/2 ton.Our previous truck for towing was also the same,we have never had issues.I would be concerned though with the smaller box,I also would question the pulling capacity of your truck for pulling that trailer.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am not sure where you got your information Dunoir, but I have towed plenty of square front goosenecks with a short bed chevy 1/2 ton truck. Have also pulled all kinds of goosenecks with a 1/2 ton chevy short bed and also a 3/4 ton chevy short bed. No issues at all.
My 3/4 ton Chevy crew cab has the exact same short bed box size as two of our 1/2 ton Chevy short box. Now, each manufacturer has different sizes for their short beds: dogde is different that ford that is different than chevy.
As far as not towing a square nose or pointed nose gooseneck with a short box truck, guess all the cowboys, outfitters and farmers in Wyoming have not read the same information that is being said here, everyone tows with short box trucks.


----------



## Dunoir

I probably should have qualified my statement, that with a Dodge you shouldn't haul a square nose GN. When I got my GN hitch installed, I was told by the owner of the company who has been working on horse trailers for over 30 years, said that because of where the axles are on the Dodge, you can't pull a square nosed GN. My trailer has a tapered nose, so I am able to pull it, but I can't do the kinds of turns that you can with a long bed. The original poster has a very short bedded truck, don't remember the model, but the bed is very short and the trailer has a square nose. She has been told by professionals that it won't work and needs to be adapted. So it's not just me saying she needs to make some adaptations. 

I've done some riding in Wyoming (loved it!)and it always amazed me when I saw some of the rigs in use. I was impressed with the way they could load way more horses than the trailer was rated for, and they came out just fine. What part of Wyoming are you from? I did a bunch of week long trips, riding parts of the Pony Express trail, Oregon trail, Outlaw trail, and my favorite up in the Dunoir... where I got my screen name prettiest place in the world.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am outside Jackson Hole, the pretty part. 
Yep, it amazes me too, a 5 horse trailer will be loaded with 7 or 8 horses. They load them like sardines, they pop out just fine. I am always amazed how they will load up a bunch and not even tie them. UGH


----------



## FGRanch

Dunoir, I'm confused by your info as well. I drive a 2007 and 2010 Dodge 2500 shortbox and I have a 2010 Featherlite 4 horse trailer with a square front and it tows just fine with both my trucks, the trailer company, who has been in buiness forever never saw an issue with it and neither did the hitch company. Strange


----------



## Dunoir

FGRanch said:


> Dunoir, I'm confused by your info as well. I drive a 2007 and 2010 Dodge 2500 shortbox and I have a 2010 Featherlite 4 horse trailer with a square front and it tows just fine with both my trucks, the trailer company, who has been in buiness forever never saw an issue with it and neither did the hitch company. Strange


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dunoir

My Dodge is a crew cab 2500 diesel 04, so maybe it had to do with the year. Im fine turning, backing, etc, but I do have to be cateful when in tight spots. I sure didnt like hitting the frame and breaking the window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Thanks for all of the responses, very informative!
Re the last few posts, there are different sized short boxes. I believe the 'standard' size dodge w 4 full doors is 6.5 ft, while the chevy is 5.8 ft. I have never personally seen a dodge with the 5.8, although they may exist. 
I may have to wait until after the holidays to install the hitch, but I will let you know if I end up needing the extension or not.


----------



## paintedpastures

I wouldn't be pulling that trailer with that truck.Not only because of the small short box but you would be pushing the pulling capacity of that truck.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Truck weight: 5210lbs
Trailer wt: 5148lbs (max wt rating 7385lbs)
GCWR: 13,000lbs
truck wt + trailer wt: 10,358lbs
But that is empty. Pretty freakin tight I think....


----------



## Corporal

That's what I've heard, too. (I tow a 4-horse slant gooseneck w/a full sized bed doolie.) Maybe a friend could spot you in an empty parking lot making turns and let you know if he or she sees any problems. That way you'll know if you need to be careful, or not. I understnad that sometimes you can lose your back window turning too sharp. You'll have to give us an update. =D


----------



## Reiterin

farmpony84 said:


> with a short bed you've got to be really careful because you can hit the cab of the truck w/ the trailer.


That. ^^

I know someone who did that and smashed the window out of the back/cab of the truck.


----------



## eventerdrew

I've had very little problems with my shortbed f-250 pulling my Trail-Et 2 horse straight load!


----------



## Kiviknon

You could always convert it to a 5th wheel. Which in my opinion is a far better way to tow than a gooseneck. Plus it will lift the trailer by a few inches to keep it from hitting the box.


----------

